# 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?



## Rzeda (30. August 2010)

*16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

Ich Grüße alle PCGH Freunde!
Ich habe hier einen 16GB USB Stick, der 8MB anzeigt und sich nicht Formatieren läst!!
Egal welches Betriebssystem und egal ob NTFS, FAT32, exFAT.
Immer zeigt der an Formatierung nicht erfolgreich.
Ich habe ihn an einem eizigen PC mit Windows XP 16GB anzeigen lassen an allen anderen nicht. Aber wenn man den Stick formatieren will, dann geht der Balken von links nach rechts und am Ende, wo stehen sollte Formatierung erfolgreich steht "Die Formatierung war nicht erfolgreich"

Ich wäre für Hilfe sehr Dankbar und Freue mich auf jede Antwort!!


----------



## lord-elveon (1. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

*1. *Schau erstmal ob es an deinem PC an einem defekten USB-Port liegt.

*2. *Dann schau dass du alle Windows-Updates installiert hast (es gibt manchmal Updates zu Speichergeräten).

*3. *Schau dann ob evtl dein einer USB-Stick als 2 Laufwerke/Geräte angezeigt wird (das kannst du z. B. im Gerätemenager nachschauen). Wenn es als 2 Geräte angezeigt wird, ist das falsch.

*4. *Hast du bisher immer an deinem XP formatiert? Wenn nein, versuchs mal dort. Wenn ja, dann versuchs an den PCs wos net funktioniert hat auch mal mit Freeware-Formatierern; und falls du irgendwo ne Linux-Live-CD hast, nimm die, die sind immer ganz gut.

*PASS AUF*: Bei Formatierungen kann man ganz schnell die falsche Platte auswählen, und das wäre _seeehr_ schlecht (spreche aus eigener Erfahrung )

mfg lord-elveon


----------



## Rzeda (1. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

Das ist war, dass man aufpassen muss, was man genau Formatiert.
Ich habe an verschiedenen PCs getestet und da klappte es auch nicht, dementsprechend liegt es nicht an einem USB Port.
Mittlerweile zeigt jeder Computer den Stick als 8MB an!!
Mit welchen Programm könnte ich den Stick den Formatieren?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

RECHTSKlick mal auf computer bzw. Arbeitsplatz, dort dann "Verwalten", dann such die Datenträgerverwaltung - steht da der Stick als Laufwerk mit so nem "balken" ? Wenn ja, dann kannst Du den da ggf. neu partitionieren und auch formatieren - aber wenn nein, dann ist der wohl einfach hin.


----------



## Rzeda (4. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> RECHTSKlick mal auf computer bzw. Arbeitsplatz, dort dann "Verwalten", dann such die Datenträgerverwaltung - steht da der Stick als Laufwerk mit so nem "balken" ? Wenn ja, dann kannst Du den da ggf. neu partitionieren und auch formatieren - aber wenn nein, dann ist der wohl einfach hin.



Er wird zwar angezeigt aber nur mit 8MB und lässt sich auch nicht formatieren!!

Der Stick wird momentan als "Wechseldatenträger" anerkannt
Wenn ich dort draufgehen will, dann zeigt der an: "Legen sie einen Datenträger 
in dass Wechseldatenträger ein"

mbG


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

Dann ist der wohl hin. Du kannst es höchsten noch mal an nem anderen PC versuchen.


----------



## ziko (5. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



Rzeda schrieb:


> Egal welches Betriebssystem und egal ob NTFS, FAT32, exFAT.
> Immer zeigt der an Formatierung nicht erfolgreich.


 

NTFS geht bei USB Sticks gar nicht.
Versuche erst einmal im DOS Eingabefenster CHKDSK auszuführen.

Weiter würde ich über die Eingabeaufforderung versuchen den Stick neu einzureichten, weil, je nach BS, nur das exFAT wählbar ist als Dateisystem

Gehe wie folgt vor:
1. Über Start > Ausführen “cmd” aufrufen
2. Danach führt man den Befehl “Diskpart” und anschließend “List Disk” aus, um die verfügbaren Datenträger anzuzeigen.
3. Es folgt der Befehl “Select Disk X” (wobei “X” für die Ziffer steht, die für den USB-Stick ausgegeben wird)
4. Nun den Befehl “clean“, “create partition primary” und “active” ausführen.
5. Zuletzt muss noch der Befehl “format fs=fat32 quick” durchgeführt und bestätigt werden.

AAAAAAH ja, die alte gute "DOS-Befehlszeilen-Eingabe" Zeit!!!!!!!!!!!

Spass bei Seite, wenn das nicht geht ist wahrscheinlich ein Speicherchip auf dem Stick defekt.
Viel Glück


----------



## Rzeda (11. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

Vielen Dank für diese Informationen und für das Glück.
Ich habe das ausprobiert, was du Beschrieben hast Ziko und es hatt vieles auch funktioniert und der Speicher wurde auch korrekt anerkannt mit 15,9GB nur formatieren lässt er sich immer nochnicht. Alles hatt funktioniert bis auf den letzten Schritt.
Ich habe diese Schritte mehrmals ausprobiert allerdings mit dem gleichen Resultat. Formatieren lässt er sich nicht. 
da steht "Fehler in Diskpart: Falscher Parameter. Weitere Informationen finden Sie im Systemereignisprotokoll."

Trotzdem nochmals Vielen Dank für den Versuch!!


----------



## Rzeda (11. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

Hier ein Bild für XP!!!


----------



## Rzeda (11. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

oder hier!!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (23. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

habe ein identisches Problem mit einem 32-er Stick

beim Befehl
*Diskpart> format fs=fat32* kommt der Fehler der Datenträger ist zu klein


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

empfehle allen betroffenen diesen thread


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (23. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



Lexx schrieb:


> empfehle allen betroffenen diesen thread



Naja gehe mal davon aus, dass mein Stick nicht von Ebay stammt.
Hab den vor 2 Wochen vonnem Kumpel bekommen
und soll gucken ob da noch was geht..


----------



## Rzeda (23. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



Lexx schrieb:


> empfehle allen betroffenen diesen thread



Mein Stick stammt tatsächlich von Ebay, habe auch sogar mein volles Geld zurückbekommen (und dann dachte ich, vieleicht kriegt man den Stick doch wieder zu laufen Ich habe vorher allerding gefragt, ob ich den Stick zurückschichen soll, der sagte Nein und ich habe ihn halt behalten!!),nur welcher Betrüger gibt das Geld wieder?

Ich glaube nicht, dass das wirklich ein Betrüger ist!!


----------



## INU.ID (23. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> Naja gehe mal davon aus, dass mein Stick nicht von Ebay stammt.
> Hab den vor 2 Wochen vonnem Kumpel bekommen
> und soll gucken ob da noch was geht..


Na, und wo hat dein Kumpel ihn her? 

Davon ab gibts gefakte/manipulierte Sticks nicht nur auf ebay.



Rzeda schrieb:


> Mein Stick stammt tatsächlich von Ebay, habe auch  sogar mein volles Geld zurückbekommen (und dann dachte ich, vieleicht  kriegt man den Stick doch wieder zu laufen Ich habe vorher allerding  gefragt, ob ich den Stick zurückschichen soll, der sagte Nein und ich  habe ihn halt behalten!!),nur welcher Betrüger gibt das Geld wieder?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass das wirklich ein Betrüger ist!!



Teste Deinen Stick mal mit "h2testw". Wenn dann ab Speicherplatz X (zb.  8MB, 1GB, 4GB) nur noch Fehler angezeigt werden, dann handelt es sich  mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen manipulierten  Speicherstick.

Natürlich könnte er auch einfach nur defekt sein.

Übrigens: Der eine oder andere (auch deutsche) Käufer kauft gleich 10 oder 100 Speicherkarten oder Sticks, um diese gewinnbringend weiter zu verkaufen - evtl. auch ohne wirklich zu wissen was er da gekauft hat. So kann es passieren das auch seriöse "ebayer" aus anderen Ländern (zb. Deutschland) solche Speichermedien in Umlauf bringen.

Gruß


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (23. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Na, und wo hat dein Kumpel ihn her?
> 
> Davon ab gibts gefakte/manipulierte Sticks nicht nur auf ebay.



ich frag ihn mal 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Teste Deinen Stick mal mit "h2testw". Wenn dann ab Speicherplatz X (zb.  8MB, 1GB, 4GB) nur noch Fehler angezeigt werden, dann handelt es sich  mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen manipulierten  Speicherstick.
> 
> Natürlich könnte er auch einfach nur defekt sein.
> 
> ...



funzt leider nicht, da diese Meldung kommt: Auf den Datenträger kann nicht zugegriffen werden
Formatierung muss durchgeführt werden (die abbricht)


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (25. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*

ist ein USB-stick der sich mit diesem Trick nicht mehr formatieren lässt
sicher kaputt? oder besteht noch Hoffnung?

*EDIT:* die Daten eines Speichersticks zu manipulieren ist eine Sache
aber wäre es dann nicht auch noch was umständlich die Aufschrift zu verändern?

*Kann mir keiner helfen?

*


----------



## Dennisth (27. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> ist ein USB-stick der sich mit diesem Trick nicht mehr formatieren lässt
> sicher kaputt? oder besteht noch Hoffnung?
> 
> *EDIT:* die Daten eines Speichersticks zu manipulieren ist eine Sache
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe eine mögliche Lösung für dich aber du brauchst etwas Ahnung.

Du musst dir als erstes den genauen Flash-Typ des Sticks herausfinden (Everest Ultimate). Du solltest eine VID und eine PID bekommen.

Jetzt wird es wichtig also aufpassen:
- Du gehst auf iFlash – FlashBoot.ru
- Dort gibst du die VID und PID Informationen ein. (alternativ die genaue Bezeichnung deines Sticks)
- Du suchst deinen Stick raus (Hersteller, GB usw.) und lädst die Software runter. Den Stick der "defekt" ist schonmal anstecken.
- Du startest die Software als Administrator. ACHTUNG: Es darf KEIN anderer Stick angeschloßen sein. Das betrifft auch USB-Festplatten.
- Jetzt sollte oben Links im Programm dein Stick sehen. Rechts darf NICHT UNKNOWN stehen. Es muss etwas da stehen wie: "TOSHIBA_1B...". (<-- Es kann auch ACER oder sonstwas drinstehen)
- Wenn du soweit bist dann geh auf Settings und schau Links oben bei "Flash Type" nach ob da was anderes als UNKNOWN drinsteht.

- So wenn du soweit bist und nirgendwo UNKNOWN steht kommen wir zum "lustigen" Teil:
Das Programm schreibt den Microcontroller deines Sticks neu bzw. setzt ihn auf Werkseinstellung zurück. Wenn man hier was falsch macht ist der Stick hin. Ich habe es schon bei 3 Sticks gemacht und alle haben so ausgesehen wie deiner . Es ist nichts schiefgelaufen und das "schlimmste" was mir passiert ist war, dass der Stick neu formatiert werden musste weil er kein Dateisystem hatte .

Wenn du Hilfe beim Programm usw. brauchst kannst du gerne nochmal fragen (am besten mit Bildern wo das Problem ist).

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## Rzeda (28. September 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> ist ein USB-stick der sich mit diesem Trick nicht mehr formatieren lässt
> sicher kaputt? oder besteht noch Hoffnung?
> 
> *EDIT:* die Daten eines Speichersticks zu manipulieren ist eine Sache
> ...



Bei mir steht auch eine Aufschrift von 16GB drauf und ich habe sogar die OVP (Originalverpackung)!!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 16GB USB Stick läst sich nicht Formatieren und meistens angezeigt 8MB! Defekt?*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine mögliche Lösung für dich aber du brauchst etwas Ahnung.
> 
> Du musst dir als erstes den genauen Flash-Typ des Sticks herausfinden (Everest Ultimate). Du solltest eine VID und eine PID bekommen.



hab mir mal Everest Ultimate geladen,
finde den Punkt allerdings nicht


----------

